# Receive Christ in your heart, but soon please.



## ixoxe

Quisiera saber como se escribe esta frase en otros idiomas, como francés, árabe, catalán, chino, japonés, italiano etc... muchas gracias....-

I would like to know how to write this phrase into any others laguaje such as, french, árabic, cathalan, chinese, japanese, italian...etc ThK u very much....-


Receive Christ in your heart, but soon please.-
Recibe a Cristo en tu corazón, pero pronto por favor.-


----------



## lauranazario

Transfering this thread to the Other Languages forums.
LN


----------



## Benjy

recevez le christ dans votre coeur, mais vite svp?


----------



## elroy

Arabic:​*.اقبل المسيح في قلبك، ولكن عن قريب من فضلك*​


----------



## elroy

Benjy said:
			
		

> recevez le christ dans votre coeur, mais vite svp?


 
I would suggest "bientôt" instead of "vite."

Also, bear in mind that the original poster probably doesn't know French, so he/she can't know about capitalization, abbreviations, and letters like _œ_!  In fact, you didn't even specify that it was French. 

French: 

*Recevez le Christ dans votre cœur, mais bientôt s'il vous plaît. *


----------



## Merlin

ixoxe said:
			
		

> Quisiera saber como se escribe esta frase en otros idiomas, como francés, árabe, catalán, chino, japonés, italiano etc... muchas gracias....-
> 
> I would like to know how to write this phrase into any others laguaje such as, french, árabic, cathalan, chinese, japanese, italian...etc ThK u very much....-
> 
> 
> Receive Christ in your heart, but soon please.-
> Recibe a Cristo en tu corazón, pero pronto por favor.-


Tagalog
Tanggapin si Cristo sa iyong puso (However if I'll translate "but soon please" literally would be non sense since it would be "pero malapit na pakiusap") SO I opted not to put it anymore. Unless my fellow Filipinos have a better idea.


----------



## Lancel0t

Well, I would translate that as: "Tanggapin si Cristo sa iyong puso nang maaga kung maari."


----------



## Roi Marphille

In (Central) Catalan: 

"rep a Crist al teu cor, però aviat si us plau".


----------



## yasemin

i would say 
"İsa'yı kalbine al ama lütfen çabuk ol"
for turkish.


----------



## Whodunit

In German:

"*Empfange Christi in deinem Herzen, aber sobald als möglich.*"


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> In German:
> 
> "*Empfange Christi in deinem Herzen, aber sobald als möglich.*"


 
Why not "aber bald bitte"?

The original is "but soon pleaes" and not "but as soon as possible."


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> Why not "aber bald bitte"?
> 
> The original is "but soon pleaes" and not "but as soon as possible."


 
I know, but "aber bald bitte" implies a very strong urge or even pressure. You can discuss that in the German forum, but I can tell you for sure that you should never translate the rather polite form "but soon please" as "aber bald bitte".


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I know, but "aber bald bitte" implies a very strong urge or even pressure. You can discuss that in the German forum, but I can tell you for sure that you should never translate the rather polite form "but soon please" as "aber bald bitte".


 
"But soon please" is pretty urgent as well.


----------



## ixoxe

I thank to everybody, thank you very much indeed.
is there any other languaje to write it?


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> "But soon please" is pretty urgent as well.


 
Nevertheless, I think the wording of "sobald als möglich" implies exactly the same as "but soon please".  For further questions please ask in our German forum being responsible for such things.


----------



## Benjy

elroy said:
			
		

> I would suggest "bientôt" instead of "vite."
> 
> Also, bear in mind that the original poster probably doesn't know French, so he/she can't know about capitalization, abbreviations, and letters like _œ_!  In fact, you didn't even specify that it was French.
> 
> French:
> 
> *Recevez le Christ dans votre cœur, mais bientôt s'il vous plaît. *



hum yeah, sorry 

*waddles off back to his corner*


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Nevertheless, I think the wording of "sobald als möglich" implies exactly the same as "but soon please".  For further questions please ask in our German forum being responsible for such things.


 
I find it appropriate to have this discussion here, in the interest of providing the best translation for the original poster.

In case we do end up deciding on something different, it would be practical for the poster to see that.

I don't understand why you are insisting on "sobald als möglich" when I explained to you that the English version is rather urgent as well.  That had been your issue with "aber bald bitte."  Why are you still against it?


----------



## alby

In croatian:
Primi krista u svoje srce, ali uskoro, molim te


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> I find it appropriate to have this discussion here, in the interest of providing the best translation for the original poster.
> 
> In case we do end up deciding on something different, it would be practical for the poster to see that.


 
Then keep it here. 



> I don't understand why you are insisting on "sobald als möglich" when I explained to you that the English version is rather urgent as well. That had been your issue with "aber bald bitte." Why are you still against it?


 
Because I don't think "but soon please" has an as strong connotation as "aber bald(ig) bitte". I think "but fast please" would describe "aber bald bitte" and "but soon please" describes "sobald als möglich". The wording of "sobald als möglich" is relatively strong, though. I was just mentioning the continuing of this discussion in our particular forum, since there're some foreros who have an ear for both languages - better than both of us. 

I, for myself, know that "aber bald bitte" sounds very strong and in my opinion too urgent, but I can be wrong that the English phrase doesn't mean exactly the same.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese:

_Receba Cristo no seu coração, mas depressa, por favor._

or

_Recebe Cristo no teu coração, mas depressa, por favor._


----------



## Elieri

Swedish: Tag emot Kristus i ditt hjärta, men var snäll och gör det snart.


----------



## ixoxe

Todo esto es lo que busco Gracias:
Lauzariano, Benji, Elroy, Merlín, Lancel, Roi marphille, yasemin, Whodunit, Alby, Outsider, God bless you!


----------



## elroy

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Then keep it here.
> 
> 
> 
> Because I don't think "but soon please" has an as strong connotation as "aber bald(ig) bitte". I think "but fast please" would describe "aber bald bitte" and "but soon please" describes "sobald als möglich". The wording of "sobald als möglich" is relatively strong, though. I was just mentioning the continuing of this discussion in our particular forum, since there're some foreros who have an ear for both languages - better than both of us.
> 
> I, for myself, know that "aber bald bitte" sounds very strong and in my opinion too urgent, but I can be wrong that the English phrase doesn't mean exactly the same.


 
I think you're making assumptions that are not necessarily valid.  As I said, "but soon please" is strong and urgent - quite akin to "aber bald bitte."  "But fast please" would not be correct in this context.

Feel free to continue the discussion in the German forum if you are that convinced that there is a signficant difference.


----------



## Hakro

I didn't quite understand in which situation this sentence could be used (referring to Whodunit and Elroy) but literally translated into Finnish it's like this:
Ota Kristus sydämeesi, mutta pian, ole hyvä.


----------



## mataripis

De pa Dumaget: Tanggepin de puso mo/yu(formal) on Makedepata Amasya(Hamasiah) de mandeli a pana-ohn.  * Tagalog: Tanggapin ang Panginoong Yeshwah Hamasiah sa puso mo sa lalong madaling panahon.


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungarian*: Fogadd be Jézust a szívedbe, de kérlek gyorsan.


----------



## mataripis

Adding another Tagalog translation:*
Panaligan sa puso at isipan ang Panginoong Hesukristo upang ang Banal na Diyos ay sumaiyo!                  *( believe/trust in your heart and mind the lord JesusChrist so the Holy God  Be with you!


----------



## animelover

*Japanese:*

基督を心の中で受け入れよう、出来るだけ早く。
Kirisuto o Kokoro no Naka de ukeireyoo, dekiru dake hayaku.

When I read the topic title, "but soon please" did sound quite, well, like a strong plea to me. Might be because "receiving Christ" sounds like a matter of faith to me that you can't speed up or rush. Perhaps the OP could clarify.


----------

